# "love thy neighbor?"



## falangjim (Jul 8, 2011)

I recently moved from the United Arab Emirates where I worked and completed a 3 year contract. Overall, it was a positive experience. Now I'm in Bangkok living in a decent apartment and suddenly, I feel a passionate disgust for my GCC Arab apartment neighbors who leave their rotting trash outside their door. Above me is another Arab family who let their kids stomp around at all hours of the night. It sounds like a shot put competition when they walk across their floor. My Thai wife is fed up. I'm fed up. Several polite requests/complaints have been directly sent to both families and to Thai management. Of course, nothing has come of this. Now it's getting ugly. Thai management apologizes, calls the parties involved, but nothing really has changed. This has been going on for 4 months and we'll move for sure when our lease is up in another two. But how can I deal with this? I'm not talking about Thai Muslims. I'm talking about GCC and Gulf families who move here with their disgusting, somewhat cultural habits. (I suppose they miss their Indian and Filipino lackeys back home) Can we live in harmony? I'm losing faith we can. Someone help me cope before I throw these neighbors off the balcony.


----------



## mikechudej (Aug 2, 2011)

Once you threw them off the balcony, call me. I'll help you get rid off the evidence!


----------



## jb44 (May 21, 2010)

I had this problem a while ago,coming in at 3 or 4 in the morning making a hell of a noise. Strapped a pair of speakers to the ceiling,started my own racket off at 6 just as they were trying to get to sleep. They lasted 2 days.


----------



## mikechudej (Aug 2, 2011)

jb44 said:


> I had this problem a while ago,coming in at 3 or 4 in the morning making a hell of a noise. Strapped a pair of speakers to the ceiling,started my own racket off at 6 just as they were trying to get to sleep. They lasted 2 days.


Did you mean they stop making racket of noise or move their loud asses out?

Good on you, that was great response :clap2:


----------

